# Unicab "Simu-Cab"



## chongmagic (Jan 4, 2020)

I am going to use this for recording to see how it works out, I have heard some good things about this circuit.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice build!  Cool artwork.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 4, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build!  Cool artwork.



Thank you Chuck, man I love this pedal so far. You can really dial in some killer tones. Just going through my audio interface and it sounds amazing. For those who use an audio interface for recording and such I highly recommend this build. I can't wait to try it through my Deluxe Reverb.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 4, 2020)

Pretty work CM ...i dig the art work as well ...like the full stack graphic on there ! 

Mike


----------



## Barry (Jan 4, 2020)

Very cool graphic, and a good looking build


----------



## Mike McLane (Feb 16, 2020)

If I understand correctly this is the "mini" version of the DSM.  What I'm wanting is a unit with a "thru" output that passes an unaffected "raw" signal (to a power amp and cab with REAL speakers) while simultaneously having the "main" output feeding a PA or recording interface.  Will this guy do that?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cool Looking Build!


----------



## phi1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Mike McLane said:


> If I understand correctly this is the "mini" version of the DSM.  What I'm wanting is a unit with a "thru" output that passes an unaffected "raw" signal (to a power amp and cab with REAL speakers) while simultaneously having the "main" output feeding a PA or recording interface.  Will this guy do that?



This pedal expects line signal level, not power amp output level. You could easily add a jack to send raw signal on to your amp and speakers. Just connect the raw out jack directly to the input jack.

Another option is to build it with a switch so that it can accept signal from the output of your power amp. See *this cool build*.  If using a tube amp, you would definitely still need to connect the speaker via a thru jack to properly load the amp.


----------

